# The Pocketpredator.com Slingshot Shooting Contest



## Bill Hays

The PocketPredator.com internet slingshot shooting contest.
This contest is open to ANYBODY on the planet, no restrictions on location, age or sex.

THREE ways to win!
First prize is a custom slingshot worth over $100.00 and entry into the top ten shooters $50.00 drawing.
Second prize... the top ten shooters will have their names put into a "hat" and a random draw will occur. The name drawn will recieve $50.00 via paypal... This way it's possible to win both the custom slingshot and the $50.00!
The third way to win... simply put up a video of you on youtube shooting at the target and under the conditions shown (you don't even have to hit the thing).... EVERY video counts as one entry and one chance to win another $50.00 drawing. A person can enter as many times as they wish, and every video counts as an entry! 
So if you're extremely gifted as a shooter and you're lucky as well... it's possible to win the custom slingshot, win the top 10 shooters drawing AND win the entry video drawing too!

If this contest works out well then It will become a monthly event!

Requirements to make it count as an official entry video:

One official target printed out from http://www.pocketpredator.com/pics/OfficialSlingshotTarget.gif or use the target below. Save to your computer and print full size or simply put your mouse cursor over the picture below, right click and select "Print Picture" from the popup menu.
A barrier of some sort set at a minimum of 33' from the target.
A way to prove the distance.
You must stand behind the barrier.
You must shoot 10 shots.
Ammo should be .60 cal and smaller, to big and the paper is punched to much to tell anything.
Everything must be a continuous video shot, no pauses or stops, unedited and in frame.
Contest ends June 15, 2011 at 6 pm Central Standard Time.

On the video, You must state your name and what you're shooting for, "the pocketpredator.com shooting contest". You must show the unpunched paper target and the target must be dated and signed BEFORE shooting. This is essential if we go to a monthly contest as if a person gets a perfect target done... he shouldn't be able to enter the same video month after month, the date being there helps to prevent viewer "confusion".
The target and you standing behind the barrier must be in frame when shooting.
On the line shots will count as the higher value. Just like if you're shooting at a gong and you hit the edge... it still counts as a hit.

Contest announcement, rules and an example of how it should look:





If this doesn't print out properly for you, you can download and printout the .pdf attachment to this post and that will work.


----------



## NaturalFork

Im in!


----------



## Gwilym

I think I will be in on this one as my exams will be over by the closing date. looks like fun bill.


----------



## mckee

Dont have a prjnter


----------



## NoSugarRob

i shall try and scrounge the gear needed to enter this. good luck to all who enter. http://www.pocketpredator.com/


----------



## Gwilym

I'm sure you could print it if you wanted mckee. You could do it in school or a local library as they normally have a printer available for use for about 5p a sheet.


----------



## gamekeeper john

i'm in, fantastic contest bill, i'm going to get my target printed out now, and i'v been doing a lot of target practice lately with my new target shooter, what size is .60 cal in mm? john


----------



## Gwilym

*15.24mm so your 12 mm will be fine for it john
*


----------



## gamekeeper john

would it be possible to draw the target on to paper with the same measurements if i measure it out in the video? i will do it with a compas and black marker pen so its perfectly visable and evenly round? thanks john


----------



## huey224

does it have to be a video or can it be pictures?


----------



## M.J

This is awesome!
I'm in for sure, Thanks Bill!!


----------



## huey224

can we have a photo of the prize slingshot?


----------



## SlingMan

huey224 said:


> does it have to be a video or can it be pictures?


The rules state a video.


Pictures would be to easy to cheat.


----------



## mckee

thanks gwilym im going to get my dad to do it at work







im determined like never before!


----------



## M.J

Here we go!




This is either a score of 20 or 22 depending on how Bill counts "on the line" shots. 
Just to help everybody else out, if you point to the 33' mark on the measuring tape it makes it easier for the camera to focus on it and it will show up better.


----------



## M.J

And another...




About the same result, 20-22 depending on scoring.


----------



## Bill Hays

M_J said:


> Here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is either a score of 20 or 22 depending on how Bill counts "on the line" shots.
> Just to help everybody else out, if you point to the 33' mark on the measuring tape it makes it easier for the camera to focus on it and it will show up better.


Pretty good shooting MJ!
Looks like you got a score of 23 to me... 3 in the black for 9 and 7 in the "2" ring for 14. 9+14=23.
And you've jumped to the lead with in entries as well, with 2 chances at the 50 dollar prizes.

On the line shots will count as the higher value. Just like if you're shooting at a gong and you hit the edge... it still counts as a hit.


----------



## Bill Hays

gamekeeper john said:


> would it be possible to draw the target on to paper with the same measurements if i measure it out in the video? i will do it with a compas and black marker pen so its perfectly visable and evenly round? thanks john


No, everyone must shoot at the same target. I'm looking for everybody to have the same conditions as much as possible.


----------



## gamekeeper john

Bill Hays said:


> would it be possible to draw the target on to paper with the same measurements if i measure it out in the video? i will do it with a compas and black marker pen so its perfectly visable and evenly round? thanks john


No, everyone must shoot at the same target. I'm looking for everybody to have the same conditions as much as possible.
[/quote]

ok no problem, i will get a few printed out at the libary on moday, i will have my vid up next week, john


----------



## NaturalFork

So how the heck did you print this full size? The gif is far too small. However I can play with the print preview and stretch it. But is that truly correct? And yes I am printing the full size image.


----------



## NaturalFork

Figured it out. If i print the one on this page it is the right size. The link produces a smaller image.


----------



## ArjunD

The only thing missing in this video is me or Gary next to you saying ...... "REPRESENTING OTTERBEIN, INDIANA...MJ....D E S S E R T I R O N W O O D"...off course this typing doesn't do justice like if I said it.

Awesome shooting bro. Keep it up.

Arjun


----------



## huey224

well, i guess ill have to dig out the video cam if i can find it.
bill. have you made the prize slingshot yet?


----------



## NaturalFork

Nice shooting MJ!!!! Certainly better than I will do. My entry this week will be for fun as I do not have a way to measure my distance yet. I also just picked up some 3/8 to shoot with as my marbles are too big


----------



## philly

Good shooting MJ, I am going to have to try this one also.
Philly


----------



## ForkHit

MJ do you aim the slingshot or shoot instinctive?

sorry for the unrelated question


----------



## hawk2009

This is my 1st entry into this competition 
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vQBFXDixVOw points 22


----------



## hawk2009

And this is my second entry its very windy and keeps raining so wont bother again today unless it improves. 
http://www.youtube.c...n_order&list=UL points 24


----------



## Peresh

Good shooting Mike. I may try this out as well.


----------



## M.J

ForkHit said:


> MJ do you aim the slingshot or shoot instinctive?
> 
> sorry for the unrelated question


I'm an aimer.


----------



## M.J

Great shooting Hawk!
Going outside to practice...


----------



## hawk2009

This is entry 3 
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=1v-Bdf1R838 points 24


----------



## hawk2009

This is entry 4 and my last today it is way to windy, keep getting moved by the wind going to try again tomorrow if it's calmer.
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=T4KYP3gT2Pk points 20


----------



## mckee

I dont get the third way too win?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

mckee said:


> I dont get the third way too win?


Easy mckee just put a vid up,same conditions,only you don't have to even hit the target so anyone however good has a chance to win in a drawing









in other words you can miss ten times and still be in with a chance


----------



## mckee

Ohh another thing can you do this indoors?


----------



## M.J

mckee said:


> Ohh another thing can you do this indoors?


As long as you have 33' of space to shoot, I woukd think.


----------



## NaturalFork

My first. and patetitc attempt. I had to switch ammo for this and the 3/8 is throwing me off my game. Plus it was very buggy. My next enry will be better. Figured I would post this anyway. Score of only 14.


----------



## NaturalFork

I just got in from practicing extensively with the new ammo and distance and am really honing in. I hope tomorrows scores are much better.


----------



## M.J

I've shot up ten of these targets now and only posted two vids.
Every time I try to get it on video I'll shoot a couple of twos, a one and then a flyer that doesn't hit the target







. Then I turn the camera off in frustration and put three in the bullseye.
No excuses tomorrow (ok, unless it rains all day). I've got two sets of fresh bands made up and I've been hitting the practice hard.
I hope this is the beginning of the internet slingshot leauge that has been discussed before. It seems to be off to a rip-roaring start!


----------



## NaturalFork

Oh and MJ. If you look to the rigth you can see the famous chicken coop!


----------



## NaturalFork

Oh and if this does become a monthly thing (which I REALLY hope it does) we will start to see all of our scores improve. Which is great.


----------



## Gib

Here is 6 entrys from yesterday, Only got 20 on my best one, Wasnt a very good shooting session over all but atleast I got some entrys!

Cheers






[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhPbiUdFNjk[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ17PuHE3bU[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCIt4mXIYmI[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKFTZkg6_A0[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j42MhV__91g


----------



## Bill Hays

Looking VERY good guys!
Hawk's the leader so so far with a score of 24... and all who've entered so far are in the top 10 shooters!
The more entry videos a person does the more chances to win... even if you don't shoot a perfect score. ALL entries are welcome and appreciated.

Here's the slingshot that will be given away to the contest winner, this one is dead bang accurate and looks pretty nice as well:


----------



## hawk2009

Thats one cool slingshot Bill. It's another very windy day but will give it my best under the circumstances still plenty of time for a nice day no excuses then.


----------



## hawk2009

Five more entries 
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=phJj5xPbCg0 points 14

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Te6M-nIzd0k points 22

http://www.youtube.c...n_order&list=UL points 17

http://www.youtube.c...n_order&list=UL points 18

http://www.youtube.c...n_order&list=UL points 18


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Bill when you say," This contest is open to ANYBODY on the planet" 

Does that mean its open outside SSF too?



[edit] Ok I think I figured they would have to join SSF to post their entry here


----------



## Gib

crap its raining and I barely have 10m in my house, Cant get the camera to get everything in frame so I guess that will be all the entrys for me this month.


----------



## Gib

Double post by accident.


----------



## hawk2009

Here are another 6 video's I was wondering why they were very few bulls eyes, then it dawned on me I had changed my grip slightly because of a saw thumb and finger through shooting so much, so I changed back to my normal grip and the result is obvious i will be posting more video's so hopefully the results should be better. 
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WyNLxhATTVI points 20

http://www.youtube.c...n_order&list=UL points 21

http://www.youtube.c...n_order&list=UL points 22

http://www.youtube.c...n_order&list=UL points 19

http://www.youtube.c...n_order&list=UL points 21

http://www.youtube.c...n_order&list=UL points 28

Oh as a tip to all whatever you do dont change your grip as you can see a small change makes a big difference in accuracy.


----------



## Gwilym

Lol well with the number of vids hawk has got to be guaranteed some sort of prize. What factors will dictate wether this is a regular occurance Bill. Very generous of you by the way.


----------



## NaturalFork

It is POURING here today.


----------



## Bill Hays

Yes the contest is open to anyone in the world... that is anyone who has an internet connection, a means to print out the target, can post a video and can make me aware of it's existence.
It would be nice if the video posters put it on the slingshotforum in this thread, and did become members, since it would be easier to look at them all and everything would be in one place... but it's not really necessary.
There's already been enough interest and videos posted that I will put it on next month as well. Running from the 15th to the 15th seems like it'd work pretty well.


----------



## mckee

wow thanks bill ! next month too!? some serious practice coming on!
and im getting like 25 printed tomorrow!


----------



## Gwilym

Sound great bill. I will definitely enter. I won't win but is worth a try and because you have given a full month i will definitely get time.


----------



## philly

NaturalFork said:


> I just got in from practicing extensively with the new ammo and distance and am really honing in. I hope tomorrows scores are much better.


Hey Ray, how did you get the target to print to the dimensions listed? I get a target that has a Bull thats 1.5" instead of 2.25"?
Philly


----------



## M.J

Two more videos. Stuck on a score of 23 but posting incase someone counts different. Not going to post unless I tie or better that score.




[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXVz5l5Vl38


----------



## Bill Hays

If the target image gif doesn't print out properly, you can download the attachment and print it out instead... it's in pdf and should work on every computer the same.


----------



## M.J

Slowly but surely advancing. Score:24


----------



## Dayhiker

Bill Hays said:


> If the target image gif doesn't print out properly, you can download the attachment and print it out instead... it's in pdf and should work on every computer the same.


Uh, uh, Bill bulseye is only around 1-5/8" on the PDF


----------



## M.J

I downloaded it and open with MS picture viewer, printed out full size,


----------



## shot in the foot

I would just like to say who ever wins that slingshot will be a lucky chap, it is a lovely, its very kind of Bill, let the best man win, jeff


----------



## Gib

I had to open the saved .gif file in photoshop and print at max size for it to print proper size for me, Couldnt make it happen in Paint or by just printing directly from here.

Cheers


----------



## Bill Hays

Dayhiker said:


> If the target image gif doesn't print out properly, you can download the attachment and print it out instead... it's in pdf and should work on every computer the same.


Uh, uh, Bill bulseye is only around 1-5/8" on the PDF
[/quote]

That's very strange to me... it prints out exactly right on all three of my machines, this computer, laptop and a Mac.... of course I am using ACD See classic as the image viewer and JASC paintshop pro as the drawing program... so attached to this is a zip with ACDSee classic.


----------



## hawk2009

Iv'e just realised im using targets way to small my central black dot is only 40mm just over 1.5 in basically half the size the whole target is only just over 5in, I will be posting more video's but what happens now with the videos already posted on a much smaller target. here is a video showing the measurements.
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=sdfMKQh-ls8

Tried to adjust the size and the target is still not big enough.


----------



## Gwilym

What i did was print with scaling to fit page and iot came out the right size but without scaling it came out the same size as dayhikers


----------



## Wingshooter

In the PDF you have to select "fit to printable area" It is the same in windows you have tp pick the full page not the 8x10 then it prints right.


----------



## hawk2009

Wingshooter said:


> In the PDF you have to select "fit to printable area" It is the same in windows you have tp pick the full page not the 8x10 then it prints right.


I dont have that option only the percentages starting at 30% the box next to it asks how many pages I want it to print on.


----------



## mckee

im confused which target do i use the link the download or the one showing on this page???


----------



## hawk2009

Ah got it more by fluke than anything else. Bill does say you have to save it to your computer easier said than done I ended up saving mine in pictures and printed it from their.
here is a video im trying to help dont laugh


----------



## mckee

u eventually got there


----------



## Ferret1959

mckee said:


> Dont have a prjnter


Just shoot at the pc screen.........................................


----------



## hawk2009

mckee said:


> u eventually got there


Yep I blame it on my age 51 in a couple of months I'll have that permanent dribble soon and farting as I walk you know what I mean


----------



## mckee

Ferret1959 said:


> Dont have a prjnter


Just shoot at the pc screen.........................................








[/quote]

i was thinking of doing that to my old laptop but i shot the screen like 2 days before this comp


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Ferret1959 said:


> Dont have a prjnter


Just shoot at the pc screen.........................................








[/quote]

Lol








but mckee only has a 2.5 inch screen









Back on topic,I'm going to see if I can print one off and test what size it comes out.


----------



## mckee

slingshot_sniper said:


> Dont have a prjnter


Just shoot at the pc screen.........................................








[/quote]

Lol








but mckee only has a 2.5 inch screen









Back on topic,I'm going to see if I can print one off and test what size it comes out.

[/quote]

i so could have said somthing easily then haha i had to resist temptations


----------



## philly

Wingshooter said:


> In the PDF you have to select "fit to printable area" It is the same in windows you have tp pick the full page not the 8x10 then it prints right.


Thanks WS, *FIT PRINTABLE AREA* is the fix. Just download PDF and click as above and it comes out the right dimensions.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker

hawk2009 said:


> u eventually got there


Yep I blame it on my age 51 in a couple of months I'll have that permanent dribble soon and farting as I walk you know what I mean















[/quote]

Ha! Hawk, If you look and listen closely at your videos you'll find that you're already doing that old chap.


----------



## philly

hawk2009 said:


> u eventually got there


Yep I blame it on my age 51 in a couple of months I'll have that permanent dribble soon and farting as I walk you know what I mean















[/quote]

Careful Hawk, at 69 years old, I represent that statement.








Philly


----------



## NaturalFork

Guys attached is the PDF version of the target. There sould be no printing problems with this one. All sizes will be the same across all computers and printers.

Woops Bill already posted this!!!! Removing PDF.


----------



## hawk2009

Dayhiker said:


> u eventually got there


Yep I blame it on my age 51 in a couple of months I'll have that permanent dribble soon and farting as I walk you know what I mean















[/quote]

Ha! Hawk, If you look and listen closely at your videos you'll find that you're already doing that old chap.








[/quote]

Ha Ha HA trust you to notice


----------



## Gib

hawk2009 said:


> u eventually got there


Yep I blame it on my age 51 in a couple of months I'll have that permanent dribble soon and farting as I walk you know what I mean















[/quote]

Ha! Hawk, If you look and listen closely at your videos you'll find that you're already doing that old chap.








[/quote]

Ha Ha HA trust you to notice








[/quote]

So funny! You guys crack me up!!

With there already being a 28 so early (And on a smaller target to boot) I have a feeling this contest is always going to end with some really high pointers so everyone better get in their zones if they want a chance at that drop dead gorgeous shooter Bill is offering!!!


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay here's the leader board so far:


Name Entries Best score

MJ 4 entries, top 24
Hawk 15 entries, top 28
NaturalFork 1 entries, top 14
Gib 6 entries, top 20
TheMotoRick 1 entries, top 1

Remember, so long as you're in the top ten, or for that matter just entering a video at all, you get a chance to win money!


----------



## gamekeeper john

well i havn't even got my targets yet and its on 28 points lol


----------



## CRO-josip14

Bill i dont have steel or lead balls...can i shot with small stones??i will show them in video...


----------



## Bill Hays

CRO-josip14 said:


> Bill i dont have steel or lead balls...can i shot with small stones??i will show them in video...


That's fine, so long as they are 15mm and smaller.


----------



## Bill Hays

In the event of a perfect/ perfect tie, which is something I haven't discussed before, the target will be a wiffle golf ball... and the person who can hit that the most times in a row from 33 feet wins. You'll have two days to put the video together. So I imagine there'll be more than one attempt that doesn't make it to youtube!


----------



## hawk2009

Bill Hays said:


> In the event of a perfect/ perfect tie, which is something I haven't discussed before, the target will be a wiffle golf ball... and the person who can hit that the most times in a row from 33 feet wins. You'll have two days to put the video together. So I imagine there'll be more than one attempt that doesn't make it to youtube!


You show this in one of your video's is it the size of a golf ball made of plastic with holes in it. if it is I cant find any on ebay. only baseball size ranging from £10. to £20 and im not willing to fork out that for a ball.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Hawk you can get them little one here









My link

or here

My link


----------



## philly

Just waiting for the rain to stop and I will be posting, not expected to stop till Thursday or Friday.
Philly


----------



## Bill Hays

hawk2009 said:


> In the event of a perfect/ perfect tie, which is something I haven't discussed before, the target will be a wiffle golf ball... and the person who can hit that the most times in a row from 33 feet wins. You'll have two days to put the video together. So I imagine there'll be more than one attempt that doesn't make it to youtube!


You show this in one of your video's is it the size of a golf ball made of plastic with holes in it. if it is I cant find any on ebay. only baseball size ranging from £10. to £20 and im not willing to fork out that for a ball.
[/quote]

I think those are called practice golf balls in England. I just want something that is fair, the same size, is a challenge and is easily obtainable.
If something else works better just let me know... the wiffle golf balls are just one idea.


----------



## CRO-josip14

whats record for now???


----------



## Bill Hays

[pre]
Name Entries Best score

MJ 4 entries, top 24
Hawk 15 entries, top 28
NaturalFork 1 entries, top 14
Gib 6 entries, top 20
TheMotoRick 1 entries, top 1 [/pre]


----------



## hawk2009

slingshot_sniper said:


> Hawk you can get them little one here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My link
> 
> or here
> 
> My link


Thanks for that ordered some bright yellow ones think were going to need them as some shooters are getting geared up to give it a go,finished shifts now until saturday night so going to get some serious shooting in with the bigger target


----------



## slingshot_sniper

hawk2009 said:


> Hawk you can get them little one here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My link
> 
> or here
> 
> My link


Thanks for that ordered some bright yellow ones think were going to need them as some shooters are getting geared up to give it a go,finished shifts now until saturday night so going to get some serious shooting in with the bigger target








[/quote]

May the force be with you hawk,I'd try it myself but I'm @ 20 + feet at this time 33 feet seems oceans away









I will enter at some point tho


----------



## Rayshot

Here is my first post for the contest. More to follow. I believe after examining the holes there are 4 in the 3 ring (one touches the edge, barely), 5 in the 2 ring and the one that just caught the 1 ring. Looking at the back sometimes helps to better identify the entry point of a tear. So that should make it a 23 if Bill sees it that way. No matter, it is fun.

Video link for contest


----------



## Bill Hays

Looking good Ray.
23 on your first try, good shooting!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Bill Hays said:


> Looking good Ray.
> 23 on your first try, good shooting!


Wait for my first attempt,its coming


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Rayshot said:


> Here is my first post for the contest. More to follow. I believe after examining the holes there are 4 in the 3 ring (one touches the edge, barely), 5 in the 2 ring and the one that just caught the 1 ring. Looking at the back sometimes helps to better identify the entry point of a tear. So that should make it a 23 if Bill sees it that way. No matter, it is fun.
> 
> Video link for contest


good stuff Ray


----------



## Rayshot

Bill Hays said:


> Looking good Ray.
> 23 on your first try, good shooting!


It was actually my second, I did the first two days ago but the camera setting or me not being fluent with working with the computer was bad so I couldn't post it. Quit it after that. Though the score was the same.

I think I have the camera and computer procedure completely straight in my head.


----------



## M.J

Good shooting Ray!
I think by the 15th it's going to take 10 in the bullseye to win.


----------



## hawk2009

Well here we go again starting with entry 16 entry 17 did not upload.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=StynyzFWaDI points 26

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=I_W72ph5GIo points 26

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=C5Wv-mxzQPs points 28

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vDrXoZvsUPE points 24

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=mvWERu__I-0 points 24

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=YktureM0znQ points 28

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=w96vetH2Zww points 28

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SJ6Ig8f0ll8 points 28

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gCvNWbYKkU0 points 27

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=wyHY_egJpGo points 30 max.

Question for Bill if someone gets two 30 point scores does it win or is only one required for it to go to the wiffle shooting decider.


----------



## M.J

Great shooting Hawk! I knew you were going to do it.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Excellent shooting hawk


----------



## Bill Hays

If you get 30 points... then you go to the golf ball shoot, IF someone else is able to hit a 30 as well.

Excellent shooting BTW!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Hi Bill sorry for the off topic but did you get my PM


----------



## Tobse

Hello Bill, here is my first Video!




im made 4 shot in the Black, 2 shot in the 2 ring and 3 shot in the 1ring = score 19
i shoot with one full Band TB Black per side in Butterfly!
in the video I counted the points wrong







12 in the Balck + 4 in the 2ring = 14









regards


----------



## Bill Hays

Good shooting Tobias!
Looks to me like its: 4 in the black, 2 in the white, 2 in the gray, 2 fliers for a score of 18.

Notice how videoing yourself shoot really helps in critique of form... videos are a tremendous training aid not only for the shooter but for others as well.


----------



## Bill Hays

The leaderboard for today:

Name Entries Best score

MJ 4 entries, top 24
Hawk 26 entries, top 30
NaturalFork 1 entries, top 14
Gib 6 entries, top 20
TheMotoRick 2 entries, top 3
RayShot 1 entries, top 23
Tobias 1 entries, top 18


----------



## Beanflip

Here is one try. I am learning how to film, to type,to post and to upload. You're making me work Bill! That slingshot is worth it. Hawk will be hard to beat. My link


----------



## M.J

Beanflip said:


> Here is one try. I am learning how to film, to type,to post and to upload. You're making me work Bill! That slingshot is worth it. Hawk will be hard to beat. My link


That's some solid shooting!
Good job!


----------



## Bill Hays

That's some real good shooting there Beanflip!

One thing though for the next videos.... You need to show the unpunched target before you shoot. Other than that it looks pretty good. Regardless, I'll accept it as an entry since it's not a top score.

Name Entries Best score

MJ 4 entries, top 24
Hawk 26 entries, top 30
NaturalFork 1 entries, top 14
Gib 6 entries, top 20
TheMotoRick 2 entries, top 3
RayShot 1 entries, top 23
Tobias 1 entries, top 18
Beanflip 1 entries, top 23


----------



## Beanflip

My 2nd entry. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=SDH-vQDeZiY My 3rd http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=8O9mKsoXSyg My 4th http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=d0ioMi9T26s My 5th http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=FCc3H0QK6NA


----------



## Master Sling

Okay here is my first entry. Thanks MS


----------



## M.J

Master Sling said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=VO4wt_HbHzU Okay here is my first entry. Thanks MS


It says the video is private, can't view it.


----------



## Master Sling

okay it should now be fixed,Sorry Ms


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Good shooting MS


----------



## Bill Hays

Really good shooting guys!

Leaderboard:

Name Entries Best score

MJ 4 entries, top 24
Hawk 26 entries, top 30
NaturalFork 1 entries, top 14
Gib 6 entries, top 20
TheMotoRick 2 entries, top 3
RayShot 1 entries, top 23
Tobias 1 entries, top 18
Beanflip 5 entries, top 23
MasterSling 1 entries, top 12


----------



## SuwaneeRick

Low score wins, like golf, right??











Bill Hays said:


> The leaderboard for today:
> 
> Name Entries Best score
> 
> MJ 4 entries, top 24
> Hawk 26 entries, top 30
> NaturalFork 1 entries, top 14
> Gib 6 entries, top 20
> TheMotoRick 2 entries, top 3
> RayShot 1 entries, top 23
> Tobias 1 entries, top 18


----------



## Bill Hays

Yeah, it's 31 minus the score... so low score wins!


----------



## gamekeeper john

i'm just going to pick my targets up, cant wait to get started at this, john


----------



## Beanflip

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WG-5cV2PcYg http://www.youtube.c...h?v=UR8Gqhjnc6c http://www.youtube.c...h?v=kdHRgYrRCyY http://www.youtube.c...h?v=QUZ69KjQfko http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ucYQ7_UVTQ0 Six thru ten entrys. Number 8 =25points


----------



## lightgeoduck

SuwaneeRick said:


> Yeah, it's 31 minus the score... so low score wins!


So will you factor in a handicap then?









I am going to try to do one this weekend, I might not even hit the target at that distance, but at least I will have an entry in..

LGD


----------



## Bill Hays

You're getting there Guys. The progress being made is really quite amazing!

By June 15 we may have half a dozen perfect scores... and the bar for what's considered great shooting will have been raised again!

Name - Entries - Best score

MJ - 4 - entries - top 24
Hawk - 26 - entries - top 30
NaturalFork - 1 - entries - top 14
Gib - 6 - entries - top 20
TheMotoRick - 2 - entries - top 3
RayShot - 1 - entries - top 23
Tobias - 1 - entries - top 18
Beanflip - 10 -entries - top 25
MasterSling - 1 - entries - top 12


----------



## shot in the foot

Im suprised there is not more entries for this slingshot, it a nice prize to be had, there must be a lot of good target shooter on this site, i had a go and got 7 in the bull and 3 just outside and im no target shooter, come on lads, jeff


----------



## M.J

shot in the foot said:


> Im suprised there is not more entries for this slingshot, it a nice prize to be had, there must be a lot of good target shooter on this site, i had a go and got 7 in the bull and 3 just outside and im no target shooter, come on lads, jeff


Actually, it sounds like you are!


----------



## M.J

Another try.
27 this time.




Getting there!


----------



## hawk2009

M_J said:


> Another try.
> 27 this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting there!


Nice try M.j. your getting better at grouping really focusing now.


----------



## Bill Hays

It won't be to long now MJ!
Good shooting.... good enough to win most American tournaments.... and since all shots are under 4", enough to win those European knock down plate tournaments as well!


----------



## Gib

Too much rain lately to get more good entrys but with these sharpshooters on here I dont think I stand a chance! Dont know unless you try though!

Cheers


----------



## slingshot_sniper

shot in the foot said:


> Im suprised there is not more entries for this slingshot, it a nice prize to be had, there must be a lot of good target shooter on this site, i had a go and got 7 in the bull and 3 just outside and im no target shooter, come on lads, jeff


11 entries is good most comps like this only usually attract 3 at most,this is the best yet!








So! an entry from you soon then?









I'm surrounded by nature conserves (and rightly so) shoot there and you'll find yourself in big trouble even if your not hunting...anyway I don't have 33 feet to shoot all day long 23 feet is my max indoors.......but I've found a nice place where I can travel and shoot so expect more from me in the future...also I would like to point out not all own a digi camera..some may not even have broadband and use dial up to post...figure how long it would take "if you had a camera in the first place" to up load to Youtube?..I'm not having ago but more would enter if they could I'm sure


----------



## Beanflip

M_J said:


> Another try.
> 27 this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting there!


Nice job MJ . Thirty is a tough goal to achieve but you are on your way. I sent a lot of balls down range today and i am a little burned out. Best of luck to you ! Keep trying.


----------



## Beanflip

Here is the link to my 11th entry.	



 From here you can view 11 through 21 entry's


----------



## M.J

Good shooting once again!
Beanflip out of nowhere with 13 posts is in the hunt. That's awesome!
What slingshot are you shooting?


----------



## Bill Hays

Look how many are shooting inside the 4.44" ring... wow! You Guys are really improving.
Won't be to long and we'll have to travel you to the European constests!

Name - Entries - Best score

MJ - 6 - entries - top 27
Hawk - 26 - entries - top 30
NaturalFork - 1 - entries - top 14
Gib - 6 - entries - top 20
TheMotoRick - 2 - entries - top 3
RayShot - 1 - entries - top 23
Tobias - 1 - entries - top 18
Beanflip - 21 - entries - top 25
MasterSling - 1 - entries - top 12


----------



## hawk2009

Entry 27 by hawk.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=B7wH_r0rvF8 Points 26


----------



## Beanflip

M_J said:


> Good shooting once again!
> Beanflip out of nowhere with 13 posts is in the hunt. That's awesome!
> What slingshot are you shooting?


I made this saturday morning. I was trying to take a break from shooting and make something that is more comfortable in my hand. I am sure you can see some design cues from others designs. I claim none to be my own. Just made for my own use. http://slingshotforu...wslingshot-001/


----------



## hawk2009

Entry 28





 points 24


----------



## hawk2009

Entry 29 in high winds it surprised me

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=yUkXkKCAw3M points 30

I bought the paper into the house and laid it on the table to confirm the result due to the tear.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4IgDl6BGbH0


----------



## Beanflip

hawk2009 said:


> Entry 29 in high winds it surprised me
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=yUkXkKCAw3M points 30
> 
> I bought the paper into the house and laid it on the table to confirm the result due to the tear.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4IgDl6BGbH0


Can not view, youtube says the vids are private .


----------



## hawk2009

Beanflip said:


> Entry 29 in high winds it surprised me
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=yUkXkKCAw3M points 30
> 
> I bought the paper into the house and laid it on the table to confirm the result due to the tear.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4IgDl6BGbH0


Can not view, youtube says the vids are private .
[/quote]
Sorry about that you can view now


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Hawk you can only view second vid


----------



## Bill Hays

Beanflip said:


> Good shooting once again!
> Beanflip out of nowhere with 13 posts is in the hunt. That's awesome!
> What slingshot are you shooting?


I made this saturday morning. I was trying to take a break from shooting and make something that is more comfortable in my hand. I am sure you can see some design cues from others designs. I claim none to be my own. Just made for my own use. http://slingshotforu...wslingshot-001/
[/quote]

Looking good!
You've incorporated a lot of different design elements into that slingshot... looks like it'll be a good shooter!


----------



## hawk2009

slingshot_sniper said:


> Hawk you can only view second vid


Ive just tried them and they work fine but if you cant view it click and view the one you can it will take you to youtube and play just above it it says how many video's ive uploaded click on that and it will be on their.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Tried that and it still says private,you can view it cause its your vid


----------



## hawk2009

Entry 29 posted again viewing is public I have checked











they should work now.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

perfect shooting again hawk


----------



## Beanflip

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US&rdm=4misotr0a#/watch?v=xO7f1y33D0k This is my 22nd entry. From this link you can view the 22nd through the 30th entry's. Regretfully I have not been able to match Hawks efforts


----------



## Beanflip

Here is a video that was a direct result of the contest. So I wanted to share. http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US&rdm=4misotr0a#/watch?v=WL2bt7nO9dA


----------



## lightgeoduck

Alright Im in it to win it









Might as well jump in with both feet







.... I haven't been shooting @ 10m and for me it seemed like a mile









2 entries for the drawing






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1cppKGYUl8


----------



## hawk2009

Lightgeoduck nothing wrong with this you tried


----------



## Gib

lightgeoduck said:


> Alright Im in it to win it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well jump in with both feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I haven't been shooting @ 10m and for me it seemed like a mile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 entries for the drawing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1cppKGYUl8


No worries! Cant get better if you dont try! I regularly move back extremely far and take shots just for the fun of it, Eventually you start making hits and suprising yourself.

I would have more entrys but its been really bad for rain here for weeks now, Only a chance here or there and it seems when I get those chances I am already busy with something else









Hawk, You are a monster among monsters. Your shooting scares me.









Great job everyone and great idea Bill, This is a good way to keep us sharp

Cheers


----------



## Tobse

@ lightgeoduck:
i like the way that you shooting








Slingshot shooting is allways fun!


----------



## hawk2009

Well managed to get two more entries their was a ten minute window of opportunity but the rains back I cant see any hope of getting anymore in today.





 points 27





 points 28


----------



## Bill Hays

Guys it's not necessarily about "Hey I'm the BEST shot in the World".... it's about participation.

I want to get people out and shooting... get videos up... get a wider spectrum of slingshot participants around the world.
By you entering, shooting and just having some fun getting out there and doing your thing... more people will eventually get involved, popularity will increase and YOU will be the pioneers!

Here's the leaderboard... now don't look at it as "wow I can't win".... look at it as "look how much I'm improving". Since the contest's start some of you have improved your shooting skills by close to 50%.... that's HUGE in a matter of two weeks... be proud!

Name - Entries - Best score

MJ - 6 entries - top 27
Hawk - 31 entries - top 30
NaturalFork - 1 entries - top 14
Gib - 6 entries - top 20
RayShot - 1 entries - top 23
Tobias - 1 entries - top 18
Beanflip - 33 entries - top 25
MasterSling - 1 entries - top 12
LightGeoDuck - 2 entries - top 5


----------



## hawk2009

Bill Hays said:


> Guys it's not necessarily about "Hey I'm the BEST shot in the World".... it's about participation.
> 
> I want to get people out and shooting... get videos up... get a wider spectrum of slingshot participants around the world.
> By you entering, shooting and just having some fun getting out there and doing your thing... more people will eventually get involved, popularity will increase and YOU will be the pioneers!
> 
> Here's the leaderboard... now don't look at it as "wow I can't win".... look at it as "look how much I'm improving". Since the contest's start some of you have improved your shooting skills by close to 50%.... that's HUGE in a matter of two weeks... be proud!
> 
> Name - Entries - Best score
> 
> MJ - 6 entries - top 27
> Hawk - 31 entries - top 30
> NaturalFork - 1 entries - top 14
> Gib - 6 entries - top 20
> RayShot - 1 entries - top 23
> Tobias - 1 entries - top 18
> Beanflip - 33 entries - top 25
> MasterSling - 1 entries - top 12
> LightGeoDuck - 2 entries - top 5


Yes agree with that Bill it's about participation I love competing and have not been making any slingshots at all while this competition has been running, their has been and still is a lot of rain so struggling to get out today but still managed two posts you can do it if you really want to.


----------



## Rayshot

Here is entry 2. With the camera hiccups, batteries dying it is difficult to find a groove, but I will try another.

Entry 2 video


----------



## Flatband

Nice shooting Bud! I also love the back material-Luan wood? I love the dents it makes, nice and clean, Maybe something we can use at the tournaments for a cleaner mark on targets. Cool! Flatband


----------



## Rayshot

Flatband said:


> Nice shooting Bud! I also love the back material-Luan wood? I love the dents it makes, nice and clean, Maybe something we can use at the tournaments for a cleaner mark on targets. Cool! Flatband


Thanks. I shot a 27 and a 25 or 26 last night when I wasn't messing with the camera. Should have had the camera rolling.

On the official entry above I went with plywood and not luan, as the luan is good for pretty much just one round.


----------



## Beanflip

34 thru 38 http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US&rdm=4mpync5cn#/watch?v=z-E3GRCQRwo


----------



## Beanflip

Entry's 39 thru 44 http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US&rdm=4mpync5cn#/watch?v=p76ZE38fbhk.


----------



## Beanflip

Check this out guys. Worst hail storm I have ever witnessed. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=k4i7NZrKwRY


----------



## hawk2009

Beanflip said:


> Check this out guys. Worst hail storm I have ever witnessed. http://m.youtube.com...h?v=k4i7NZrKwRY


Wow free ammo a little large though shoot ten of them at the target and their wont be a target left. No more posts what's happening I'm working but if the weathers nice on monday I will post again.


----------



## Beanflip

I put up entry's 46 & 47. And I Would like to say thanks to Hawk for the encouragement and advise. This forum has really great people. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Eq424Twv-AM


----------



## M.J

Hey Beanflip, for some reason whenever I try to watch your vids I get some sort of YouTube menu page.
It's probably just me.
What's your top score now?


----------



## Beanflip

M_J said:


> Hey Beanflip, for some reason whenever I try to watch your vids I get some sort of YouTube menu page.
> It's probably just me.
> What's your top score now?


As of entry 46
i am up to 26. As far as the trouble with veiwing i can not tell you what it could be. I am so new to this . But, my channel is under spudgunner73.


----------



## Hit and run

M_J said:


> Hey Beanflip, for some reason whenever I try to watch your vids I get some sort of YouTube menu page.
> It's probably just me.


It's not only you.

this is one of beanflips links: http://*m*.youtube.com/*#/*watch?v=k4i7NZrKwRY

Change the *m* to www and remove the* #/* to make it work.


----------



## hawk2009

I have a few more entries today from 32 through to 41 so here goes
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=1hvn4OyP0Mk points 26

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=65BTfQuqvnY points 27

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=0fsTEpM8o9Y points 29

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Sa4DLU5RMg0 points 29

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=14yU_YiD6qo points 28

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-kMGMBqLXWg points 28

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Ga74TrJ07qM points 28

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=fOOiDTsVpFs points 28

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=MGEXD4hy1fA points 28

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=fbTnlU9MBss points 27


----------



## Bill Hays

Contest ends on *June 15*

Make sure you get your entries in pretty soon if you haven't already... remember this contest is open to ALL comers!

Current leader board:

Name - Entries - Best score

MJ - 6 entries - top 27
Hawk - 41 entries - top 30
NaturalFork - 1 entries - top 14
Gib - 6 entries - top 20
RayShot - 2 entries - top 23
Tobias - 1 entries - top 18
Beanflip - 47 entries - top 26
MasterSling - 1 entries - top 12
LightGeoDuck - 2 entries - top 5

It's truely amazing at the level of progress some of the members are showing throughout the contest... looks like several would now be good enough to be a real threat at any tournament out there!


----------



## hawk2009

entry 42 last of the day.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=QYEvIPCJvAE points 29


----------



## hawk2009

Three more enties





 points 26





 points 28





 points 27

maybe more later if I get time


----------



## hawk2009

Here are a couple of video's





 points 29





 points 27


----------



## Bill Hays

Here's the leaderboard right now:

Name - Entries - Best score

MJ - 6 entries - top 27
Hawk -  47 entries - top 30
NaturalFork - 1 entries - top 14
Gib - 6 entries - top 20
RayShot - 2 entries - top 23
Tobias - 1 entries - top 18
Beanflip - 47 entries - top 26
MasterSling - 1 entries - top 12
LightGeoDuck - 2 entries - top 5


----------



## 1912

I've finally been able to make my first video and compete in this fantastic competition. For many reasons, and I can't do more videos, i have many things to do.

In my first attempt I achieve perfection, 30 points. I imagine i am in draw with "hawk2009" .

Greetings from Spain.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8_Kaa9OHEA8


----------



## slingshot_sniper

good shooting

And I'll ask here instead, why does the sound hit come before the release? and the ammo you show looks bigger than the holes,I just can't get my head around it









accept my apologies if I'm being cynical


----------



## 1912

slingshot_sniper said:


> good shooting
> 
> And I'll ask here instead, why does the sound hit come before the release? and the ammo you show looks bigger than the holes,I just can't get my head around it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> accept my apologies if I'm being cynical


the video is recording by my mobile phone which records in 3gp format (very poor quality) , then, i converted to mp4 (better quality) , thats why you notice the delay between the release and shoot. 
I shoot 8 mm balls (5/16" more or less).

best regards


----------



## Bill Hays

Here's the leaderboard after the excellent shooting from Gaboxolo:

Name - Entries - Best score

MJ - 6 entries - top 27
Hawk - 47 entries - top 30
NaturalFork - 1 entries - top 14
Gib - 6 entries - top 20
RayShot - 2 entries - top 23
Tobias - 1 entries - top 18
Beanflip - 47 entries - top 26
MasterSling - 1 entries - top 12
LightGeoDuck - 2 entries - top 5
Gaboxolo - 1 entries - top 30

Top shooters will shoot for most hits in a row on a practice golfball from 33'... so far that's Gaboxolo and Hawk

BTW... I'd really like to get a closer look at Gaboxolo's slingshot... it's looks very interesting!


----------



## spanky

gaboxolo said:


> I've finally been able to make my first video and compete in this fantastic competition. For many reasons, and I can't do more videos, i have many things to do.
> 
> In my first attempt I achieve perfection, 30 points. I imagine i am in draw with "hawk2009" .
> 
> Greetings from Spain.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8_Kaa9OHEA8


?
Hi Fantastic shooting,What type of slingshot is it?.


----------



## 1912

Bill Hays said:


> *Hi Fantastic shooting,What type of slingshot is it?.*


if my studies allow me, I will make soon pictures of my slingshot in order to see it. It is completely handmade by my father (also shooter, soon i will i upload his video), took 50 hours in a period of 3 weeks.

I use balls of 8 mm (5 / 16 ") and the bands measures: 2mm thickness, 5mm width and 20 cm length (at repose, obviously).

Greetings to all the enthusiast.


----------



## Beanflip

Here is # 48,49,and 50. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Ne3XTVamYvo


----------



## hawk2009

So we get a wiffle ball shoot out , been practising today getting the right slingshot and tubes the right length for the purpose ahead, and decided on the four strand fixed for a smoother pull as more accuracy is needed it seems we are shooting for most continuous shots in a row,I managed to give that ball some stick and got twelve in a row, The only thing I would put to Bill is when videoing the wiffle ball the camera needs to be behind the target with the shooter in the background so you can clearly see the hits, With the paper target it was different the shots could be seen after on a close up of the paper, with the wiffle ball it cannot and needs to be seen at the time of each shot.


----------



## Bill Hays

Right Hawk, the main thing I'm concerned with is just making sure the shooter and the ball are in frame when shooting... AND that we can all clearly see the hits as they occur.
Now I know, video cameras, formats etc.. will act differently when uploaded to youtube... but just do your best.

One thing I've experimented with is the zoom function on the camera... one of my cameras doesn't allow you to zoom while videoing and it's native output format is .mov... this one produces some artifacting when size reduced and uploaded... and the other allows zooming while videoing and it's output is in MP4... which produces zero artifacting in the original and minimal in the uploaded format.

So anyway, I'm totally aware that video technology doesn't always upload perfectly... if you'll just do the best you can and hopefully be zoomed in on the ball so we can all see, that would be appreciated by all I'm sure.

Like I say, I don't care if the camera is behind the ball or behind the shooter... so long as we can clearly tell what's going on, that's good enough!


----------



## hawk2009

You wont see mine at all if I have it behind me ive tried that already, this wiffle ball set up has taken a little while to sort out as another problem was to stop it moving shortly after being hit I sorted that using a peice of strong wire and hanging a short peice of string from that, i will have my camera behind it so their will be no rebounds this way either, as that also happened with the catchbox, missing the target then rebounding off the back of the box hitting the target. making it look like a hit, you could tell though as the cloth at the back was moving before the target.


----------



## shot in the foot

gaboxolo said:


> I've finally been able to make my first video and compete in this fantastic competition. For many reasons, and I can't do more videos, i have many things to do.
> 
> In my first attempt I achieve perfection, 30 points. I imagine i am in draw with "hawk2009" .
> 
> Greetings from Spain.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8_Kaa9OHEA8


That a nice bit of shooting, i would love to see a photo of that very nice slingshot, jeff


----------



## 1912

gaboxolo said:


> Hi Fantastic shooting,What type of slingshot is it?.


if my studies allow me, I will make soon pictures of my slingshot in order to see it. It is completely handmade by *my father* (also shooter, *soon i will i upload his video*), took 50 hours in a period of 3 weeks.

I use balls of 8 mm (5 / 16 ") and the bands measures: 2mm thickness, 5mm width and 20 cm length (at repose, obviously).

Greetings to all the enthusiast.
[/quote]

FIRST OF ALL, I know I have to use account to upload another shooter video, but my father doesnt have email,, so I upload it from my forum and youtube accounts, if you have any problems let me know.
Here it is my father's video, 27 points


----------



## Beanflip

Two more entry's including a 28. http://m.youtube.com/?rdm=4mty1bc6f#/watch?v=33LBjLarWY4


----------



## Bill Hays

Exceptional shooting Gentlemen!

Name - Entries - Best score

MJ - 6 entries - top 27
Hawk - 47  entries - top 30
NaturalFork - 1 entries - top 14
Gib - 6 entries - top 20
RayShot - 2 entries - top 23
Tobias - 1 entries - top 18
Beanflip - 52 entries - top 28
MasterSling - 1 entries - top 12
LightGeoDuck - 2 entries - top 5
gaboxolo - 1 entries - top 30
Chanquete - 1 entries - top 27


----------



## Beanflip

Entry's 52 thru 58. No high scores but I am improving.


----------



## hawk2009

Bill Hays said:


> In the event of a perfect/ perfect tie, which is something I haven't discussed before, the target will be a wiffle golf ball... and the person who can hit that the most times in a row from 33 feet wins. You'll have two days to put the video together. So I imagine there'll be more than one attempt that doesn't make it to youtube!


This wiffle ball shoot out over two days, I take it it starts on the 16th day one and 17th day two I have the world clock but where do I find central time ? for the start and finish times in the u.k.

is this it http://www.time.gov/timezone.cgi?Central/d/-6/java


----------



## Bill Hays

Hello Hawk,
I think midnight your time would be fine. We're about 6 hours behind you so that'd be perfect.

One other thing, if you don't have any objection, Gaboxolo will be shooting at a mini tennis ball instead because he can't find any wiffle type golf balls in his part of Spain and ordering off ebay he'll not be able get them in time... So, I told him that so long as he shows the measurements on video that the mini tennis ball is the same size as a golf ball it'd probably be okay.


----------



## hawk2009

Bill Hays said:


> Hello Hawk,
> I think midnight your time would be fine. We're about 6 hours behind you so that'd be perfect.
> 
> One other thing, if you don't have any objection, Gaboxolo will be shooting at a mini tennis ball instead because he can't find any wiffle type golf balls in his part of Spain and ordering off ebay he'll not be able get them in time... So, I told him that so long as he shows the measurements on video that the mini tennis ball is the same size as a golf ball it'd probably be okay.


Ok Bil.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Nevermind,I lost it


----------



## Beanflip

Entry's 59 and 60. And a request for Hawk. http://m.youtube.com/?rdm=4mty1bc6f#/watch?v=zs2-7MGyFIw


----------



## Bill Hays

There's about 30 hours left in this contest.
REMEMBER, every entry has a chance to win some money... but only the top guns get to shoot in the tiebreaking final!

Name - Entries - Best score

MJ - 6 entries - top 27
Hawk - 47 entries - top 30
NaturalFork - 1 entries - top 14
Gib - 6 entries - top 20
RayShot - 2 entries - top 23
Tobias - 1 entries - top 18
Beanflip - 60 entries - top 28
MasterSling - 1 entries - top 12
LightGeoDuck - 2 entries - top 5
gaboxolo - 1 entries - top 30
Chanquete - 1 entries - top 27


----------



## hawk2009

I dont like the weather forcast ive just seen it's talking of rain thursday friday and saturday it 's thursday /friday that bothers me as it's the two days of the wiffle shoot out. I will try and get out if theirs a break I will have to wait and see. Oh by the way beanshooter I will be uploading a video and posting it on the forum about those tubes should be on shortly.


----------



## Beanflip

Thanks Hawk! And best of luck on that weather.


----------



## Beanflip

MORE! Entry's 61&62. http://m.youtube.com/?rdm=4mty1bc6f#/watch?v=7p42KbQLkdQ.


----------



## Bill Hays

A little over 7 hours left.... it's _crunch_ time!


----------



## 1912

Until what time on Friday (hawk and me) have time to send the link of the tie-break video?


----------



## Bill Hays

As far as I'm concerned you can or could have already been shooting and videoing attempts... and simply post your best shooting when close to the end. The end time will be midnight your time on Friday.


----------



## hawk2009

Bill Hays said:


> As far as I'm concerned you can or could have already been shooting and videoing attempts... and simply post your best shooting when close to the end. The end time will be midnight your time on Friday.


Had a couple of practice shots after work but to knackered to do any good just needed to keep the form,working a continental shift pattern permanent twelves, finished tonight at six next shft sundaynight at 6pm, i'm relying on the rain to hold off or give me a break to shoot but it's not looking good thursday sounds like the best chance friday looks dismall rain all day.


----------



## Hit and run

Great competition, and very useful to see all the different shooting styles.
I've been thinking about entering a video or two for a while and decided to give it a go.

So, here are three late entries from me:

Entry number 1 - Score: 17
Entry number 2 - Score: 17 again
Entry number 3 - Score: 8


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay Guys, this Month's contest is over!

Hawk and Gaboxolo get to shoot for the top prize!

For everybody else, I'll get all your entries turned into paper tabs and then have them randomly drawn from a bowl on Saturday.
Good luck and good shooting to the the top two!

Name - Entries - Best score

MJ - 6 entries - top 27
Hawk - 47 entries - top 30
NaturalFork - 1 entries - top 14
Gib - 6 entries - top 20
RayShot - 2 entries - top 23
Tobias -  1 entries - top 18
Beanflip - 62 entries - top 28
MasterSling - 1 entries - top 12
LightGeoDuck - 2 entries - top 5
gaboxolo - 1 entries - top 30
Chanquete - 1 entries - top 27
Hit and run - 3 entries - top 17


----------



## lightgeoduck

Well I should get a booby prize for the lowest score







.

If there is one in Aug.. I will be in for the competition, maybe not against Hawk or Gaboxolo, but in the double digits for sure.




LGD


----------



## M.J

Great contest, Bill!
Looking forward to the shootout.
I hope this is to be a monthly event. If so I'll be back next month for sure!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

The suspense is killing me,its like watching two gunslingers waiting for the other to draw first.... I can hear the pocket watch chiming away


----------



## 1912

I'm sorry, not good weather, hot but too windy. I've done several tests with some cameras and mobile phones and it's impossible with the maximum zoom setting see clearly the target and me. I must retire, not because I want, cause is impossible to see clearly the video and because I can't shoot with wind.

I must retire, yes, I'm in, of course, in future contests.

Greetings from spain.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Aw! I was looking forward to watching this shoot out


----------



## hawk2009

gaboxolo said:


> I'm sorry, not good weather, hot but too windy. I've done several tests with some cameras and mobile phones and it's impossible with the maximum zoom setting see clearly the target and me. I must retire, not because I want, cause is impossible to see clearly the video and because I can't shoot with wind.
> 
> I must retire, yes, I'm in, of course, in future contests.
> 
> Greetings from spain.


Shoot with target nearest to you example here is a video of how to do it I thought I would have to do the same but it turned out ok..
I understand it's windy for you, I was also expecting not to be able to shoot because of rain but fortunately our weather forcasters are rubbish and I was able to shoot windy at times but got their, I really would like you to complete this if possible or it will feel like a win by default.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Yeah Gab give it a whirl, It never hurts... You don't even have to have laundry drying on the clothes line either.

LGD


----------



## hawk2009

Here is my wiffle ball entry 14 consecutive hits.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-26QgfDAu4Q


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Awesome! good shooting hawk


----------



## Rayshot

hawk2009 said:


> Here is my wiffle ball entry 14 consecutive hits.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-26QgfDAu4Q


Great shooting Hawk!


----------



## lightgeoduck

That's just freaking insane hawk

LGD


----------



## Beanflip

hawk2009 said:


> Here is my wiffle ball entry 14 consecutive hits.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-26QgfDAu4Q


. Amazing accuracy Hawk!


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay!

Hawk is the Champion... great shooting on that wiffle ball by the way, shooting like that... hitting a 1.75" target 14 times in a row from 10 meters away... would most likely win pretty much any tournament on Earth!

I'll do the drawings in the morning to see who all gets paid as well!


----------



## M.J

Hawk, that was stunning!
You make all of us not named Bill Hays look like complete pikers.
The reason I shoot every day is because I want to be that good.
Excellent work!


----------



## hawk2009

M_J said:


> Hawk, that was stunning!
> You make all of us not named Bill Hays look like complete pikers.
> The reason I shoot every day is because I want to be that good.
> Excellent work!


Well my tip would be you have to adjust at the time to the task ahead of you example : I was shooting with my six strand fitted with the 1745* tubes for most of the tournament which is quite a strong pull,with so much shooting it took it's toll I got a sore thumb and sore little finger it did not help with my concentration, so I changed to the four strand 1745* but I could still feel the pain and found it difficult to concentrate still, so made up a set of 2040*'s. Relief but now had to adjust my aiming this took several attemps to get any consistancy on that wiffle ball.and as I dont do any hunting at all now and more likely to enter tournaments when posted online i'm going to change back to shooting four strand 1745* I have also made a couple of adjustments when making my slingshots using the dremel I have smoothed of the two points that gave me sores Ive never shot this much before so was unaware their was a problem until now.


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay, winners have been notified by PM and if they wish to announce their winnings they can do it here!

Hawk... what you're mentioning there about the slight modifications to your frame and the lighter pull 1745's... is just like my story as well. For example, with my SEAL slingshots there's literally been close to 50 major and minor alterations to come up with the design that fits me and most others real well. And by using the chonograph to verify ammo speeds, I'm using the highest speed versus draw weight versus band life setup I've found so far as well.
The never ending search for perfection continues...


----------



## Beanflip

No PM for Beanflip.









Bill Hays said:


> Okay, winners have been notified by PM and if they wish to announce their winnings they can do it here!
> 
> Hawk... what you're mentioning there about the slight modifications to your frame and the lighter pull 1745's... is just like my story as well. For example, with my SEAL slingshots there's literally been close to 50 major and minor alterations to come up with the design that fits me and most others real well. And by using the chonograph to verify ammo speeds, I'm using the highest speed versus draw weight versus band life setup I've found so far as well.
> The never ending search for perfection continues...


----------



## Bill Hays

Next Month's contest will run from July 1st to July 21st... 3 weeks

I'll probably run it as a monthly contest until 10 months are done... then we'll do a champion of champions contest where the top three shooters from each month will be invited to shoot it out for World Champion status (of course I'd like to compete in this one though). Medals, slingshots and money will be involved!


----------



## M.J

Will start practicing now...


----------



## hawk2009

Bill Hays said:


> Next Month's contest will run from July 1st to July 21st... 3 weeks
> 
> I'll probably run it as a monthly contest until 10 months are done... then we'll do a champion of champions contest where the top three shooters from each month will be invited to shoot it out for World Champion status (of course I'd like to compete in this one though). Medals, slingshots and money will be involved!


That is looking very interesting it would be great to have you competing and other top shooters from around the world, I'm going to have to get ahead with getting some slingshots made so I dont run out again.


----------



## ForkHit

is the first prize for the next will also be a ''striper'' slingshot?

oh and can the people who already won win again?


----------



## Beanflip

Ready, set, GO!


----------



## M.J

I think we need a new post for this month, my computer sometimes doesn't want to open these really long threads.
Storming now, will get out later and try to make a video.
Waiting to hear about this month's prize!


----------



## flippinout

M_J said:


> I think we need a new post for this month, my computer sometimes doesn't want to open these really long threads.
> Storming now, will get out later and try to make a video.
> Waiting to hear about this month's prize!


Agreed!!

New thread would be great for those participating and following


----------



## slingshot_sniper

M_J said:


> I think we need a new post for this month, my computer sometimes doesn't want to open these really long threads.
> Storming now, will get out later and try to make a video.
> Waiting to hear about this month's prize!


if you make a video before the actually start date, would this make it void? don't want you to waste valuable shots and or video time


----------



## M.J

Bill said that July 1 would begin the new contest, so I think it's game on as of now


----------



## slingshot_sniper

M_J said:


> Bill said that July 1 would begin the new contest, so I think it's game on as of now


Oh I see,same rules,targets and all then?


----------

